# ? GT5 ? anyone...



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

i was thinking today i might get an account set up online and do some online, any one on this forum in to playing car games?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

My PS3 went bye bye


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

that suck, i was hopeing to find some foks on the forum and do like an audi race :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I would be down if I could lol


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

I play GT5 from time to time...
Set it up and let me know!


----------



## papasmurf133 (Jun 3, 2011)

alan_rock133

Add me


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

papasmurf133 said:


> alan_rock133
> 
> Add me


ill have to make an account tomorrow when i get up, but ill add ya.


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

i play here and there as well...

i made a mk1 TT look almost like mine 

add me: mr_trixxter

i :heart: the nurburgring


----------



## papasmurf133 (Jun 3, 2011)

trixx said:


> i made a mk1 TT look almost like mine


I did the same thing


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

trixx said:


> i :heart: the nurburgring


this i have to say is my most played track on the game..


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

20psi now said:


> this i have to say is my most played track on the game..



its by far the best track... i spent weeks getting all the gold trophies on the ring... i even have the trophy for going sub 7:29 (i think my time is a 7:27:xx) in a bone stock GTR, all assists off, ABS = 1, sports hard tires, momo force wheel, manual transmission (flappy paddle)

i'm trying to master monaco and the nurburgring gp... also great tracks


----------



## papasmurf133 (Jun 3, 2011)

I always wondered how those steering wheels work


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

ahhhh it would be nice to have a wheel, i dont have one my self but i dont have any cars right now that i can get to trun well.. i did start up my account though name is (mk1auditt) but i was not on long, when to go look at a new house today! it will be my first house, but back to the game i should be on later tonight or damn near all day tomorrow..


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

trixx said:


> its by far the best track... i spent weeks getting all the gold trophies on the ring... i even have the trophy for going sub 7:29 (i think my time is a 7:27:xx) in a bone stock GTR, all assists off, ABS = 1, sports hard tires, momo force wheel, manual transmission (flappy paddle)
> 
> i'm trying to master monaco and the nurburgring gp... also great tracks


also you just like to play the short track? well none of them are short but i like to play the ring with the extra add on dont know the name of it off hand, but im around 10mins on that.. just the ring though im in the 8 min range :laugh: but i like to slide around some times..


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

20psi now said:


> also you just like to play the short track? well none of them are short but i like to play the ring with the extra add on dont know the name of it off hand, but im around 10mins on that.. just the ring though im in the 8 min range :laugh: but i like to slide around some times..


oddly i've never tried the ring with the add on.. i know what you're talking about though... might just give it a whirl.. lol

my best time on the ring i think is about a 7:04:xx with the mercedes SLS... one of the AMG driving academy circuits with traffic

i don't count modded cars for my lap times... its easy to do the ring sub 7 minutes with a maxed out 800hp+ R8 with racing slicks :laugh:


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

papasmurf133 said:


> alan_rock133
> 
> Add me





trixx said:


> i play here and there as well...
> 
> i made a mk1 TT look almost like mine
> 
> ...


ok i sent a friends request


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

I play all the time but never online! It is so arcade playing online (or 2 players battles on the console) that I never do it. 

How about we start a competition, lets say driving the ring:
-Mercedes SLS that Trixx mentioned
-Audi TT bone stock with no mods(not even tires or an oil change)
-Audi TT open (all mods allowed)

Post your times (no cheating, this is just for fun)!


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

madmax199 said:


> I play all the time but never online! It is so arcade playing online (or 2 players battles on the console) that I never do it.
> 
> How about we start a competition, lets say driving the ring:
> -Mercedes SLS that Trixx mentioned
> ...


what tires and assists for each car?
tire type makes a huge difference...
I always play no assists, no driving line, abs = 1
driving line can be optional... not everyone has the ring committed to memory like some of us nuts.. lol


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

trixx said:


> what tires and assists for each car?
> tire type makes a huge difference...
> I always play no assists, no driving line, abs = 1
> driving line can be optional... not everyone has the ring committed to memory like some of us nuts.. lol


Driving line? It's like using training wheel in a bicycle race, that line is a racing noob line and not the fastest.
On the stock TT we can do hard street(not sport) tires
On the modified cars(sls and modded TT) everything goes(soft race tires) and traction/brake assists can make you faster or slower depending on your skill level so use what suits you.


----------



## raidendb (Jul 25, 2008)

Add me PSN: RDB

I haven't played lately but I am so much in to this game. I drive my exact replica TT for low HP races. See you on the track guys.

Online my TT get destroyed in the nurburgring specially on the straight. Buy yah that's my favorite as well.


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

madmax199 said:


> Driving line? It's like using training wheel in a bicycle race, that line is a racing noob line and not the fastest.
> On the stock TT we can do hard street(not sport) tires
> On the modified cars(sls and modded TT) everything goes(soft race tires) and traction/brake assists can make you faster or slower depending on your skill level so use what suits you.


so far... 
mercedes sls, stock with racing soft, everything off, ABS=1
i did a conservative 7:01.901

i know i can get that down to a 6:55.xx or better.

ps guys. only valid laps count.. once the timer has gone red it means u either cut a corner or crashed.

edit.. got it down to a 6:56.067... and it was ugly.. but still valid


----------



## papasmurf133 (Jun 3, 2011)

So in one post, someone post what car, mods and track we should all do! 

I took tomorrow off work for mental health day, GT5 all night tonight


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

my times above are in arcade mode 
all assists off, abs = 1
Mercedes sls, racing soft
I also managed to best my time with the pagani zonda r... bone stock and did a 6:40.xxx which bests the word record 6:47.xxx 
my fully modded mk1 tt 3.2 with racing soft, I managed a 7:3x.xxx
I'm not home so I dont have the exact times in front of me... post up some times!!


----------



## connerscg (Nov 17, 2010)

*I am game*

Add me 

Pinkbunny123

(the name is a long story)

Love GT5!


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

Are you guys uing the 3.2 TT? I only ask because I know there is a 180/225 you can get in the used car lot... I have the 3.2 and I turn it back to stock and post my times up tonight when I get home.


----------



## papasmurf133 (Jun 3, 2011)

If I could get a silver 225 I would


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

raidendb said:


> Add me PSN: RDB
> 
> I haven't played lately but I am so much in to this game. I drive my exact replica TT for low HP races. See you on the track guys.
> 
> Online my TT get destroyed in the nurburgring specially on the straight. Buy yah that's my favorite as well.





connerscg said:


> Add me
> 
> Pinkbunny123
> 
> ...


sent out for more friends..


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

well for a clean run i was able to muster up 8.39.179 in a stock 3.2tt wile drinking a beer :laugh: i have to keep playing to try and bet that time but the soft comfort tires suck balls!


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Am I gunna have to buy GT5 for my ps3.... :laugh:


----------



## papasmurf133 (Jun 3, 2011)

Tempes_TT said:


> Am I gunna have to buy GT5 for my ps3.... :laugh:


Not sure why you haven't already...


----------



## aTTenzione (Aug 18, 2009)

add me randycandy (yea yea lemme hear it)

been playing gran turismo since the 3rd one on ps2 so anyone up for a challenge hit me up.

p.s - does anyone know how to set up a private match? i gave up on online mode a while ago wen i realized there were no private rooms or anything. so annoying. thats why cod dominates.


----------



## EvoJetta (May 21, 2001)

add me as well WhoWantsDis for both XBOX and PS3 :thumbup:


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

aTTenzione said:


> add me randycandy (yea yea lemme hear it)
> 
> been playing gran turismo since the 3rd one on ps2 so anyone up for a challenge hit me up.
> 
> p.s - does anyone know how to set up a private match? i gave up on online mode a while ago wen i realized there were no private rooms or anything. so annoying. thats why cod dominates.


setting up a private race is easy.
on the main screen once you go into GT mode, you go to community, lounge (coffee cup) then your own username to create a session or select another user who is hosting.

anyone want to setup an online racing session later this evening or another day/time?


----------



## aTTenzione (Aug 18, 2009)

im down just friend me and send me a message wen u wanna play or wat time youll be on. i got the special edition so i have that special r8, murcialago, shelby cobra, m3 and gull wing mercedes :snowcool:


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

trixx said:


> my times above are in arcade mode
> all assists off, abs = 1
> Mercedes sls, racing soft
> I also managed to best my time with the pagani zonda r... bone stock and did a 6:40.xxx which bests the word record 6:47.xxx
> ...


hey trixx,
I finally got a clean 7:29 with the fully modified 3.2 TT 
I have been trying for two days to get out of the 7:3X but kept getting red times :banghead:


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

madmax199 said:


> hey trixx,
> I finally got a clean 7:29 with the fully modified 3.2 TT
> I have been trying for two days to get out of the 7:3X but kept getting red times :banghead:


nice :thumbup:

i just added everyone on this thread and i'm about to hop online shortly and host a lounge race on the ring... anyone want to hop in?

i have a couple other buddies from work that might hop in shortly too!!

come in for a run!!!

edit:
nobody was around to play online... so i took a couple trips around the ring in my fully modded mk1 3.2 TT
all assists off
ABS=1
racing soft tires
booya!
7:14.065


----------



## papasmurf133 (Jun 3, 2011)

I'll be home soon trixx


----------



## papasmurf133 (Jun 3, 2011)

Good times in gt5 lol


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

papasmurf133 said:


> Good times in gt5 lol


:laugh:

we'll do it again soon!!
hopefully with a few more mk1 TTers :thumbup:

pride and joy lap to date:
Stock Pagani Zonda R 
Racing Hard Tires
Traction Control: Off
Skid Recovery: Off
Driving Line: Off
Track Edge Real
ABS=1
6:35.331 with lots of room to improve.


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

trixx said:


> nice :thumbup:
> 
> i just added everyone on this thread and i'm about to hop online shortly and host a lounge race on the ring... anyone want to hop in?
> 
> ...


Hey trixx 7:14 with the TT is some nice time :thumbup:!
I need to spend more time driving the 3.2 to be able to challenge that time, maybe over the weekend but you are the undisputed king at the ring in the TT :beer:


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

madmax199 said:


> Hey trixx 7:14 with the TT is some nice time :thumbup:!
> I need to spend more time driving the 3.2 to be able to challenge that time, maybe over the weekend but you are the undisputed king at the ring in the TT :beer:


thanks... if i had a nickle for every lap i've been around the ring, i'd have enough $$ for another air ride setup + another TT to install it on :laugh:

I usually host a fun friday night racing series with some cooworkers and everyone's welcome to join in 

we'll probably be playing tonight starting tonight at around 9:30-10ish

we mix up the cars and tracks, but always end the night off with a few laps around the ring :beer:


----------



## papasmurf133 (Jun 3, 2011)

930-10 which time zone lol

Maybe I'll see you on the track


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

papasmurf133 said:


> 930-10 which time zone lol
> 
> Maybe I'll see you on the track


oops.. eastern standard :laugh:

we'll get started at 10pm


lets get a few more guys in... it's fun playing with a full grid!


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

trixx said:


> oops.. eastern standard :laugh:
> 
> we'll get started at 10pm
> 
> ...


still waiting for peoples...

i have a couple coworkers who should be on soon


----------



## jmk1.8t wolfsburg (Jan 12, 2009)

Jmk420 lol that's my name im down to play!


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

I play on ps3 and play gt5 add me (pontiac86) put vortex in the message or i wont add


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

so lets get one of these going! it would be cool to have a mk1 tt race


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

i'm hosting a GT5 racing night tonight with a couple buddies...
everyone is welcome to join in...

we'll be on "The Ring" most of the night but probably driving cars like the M3 or SLS and maybe others... 

we'll start around 9pm EST... hope to see everyone online.

psn *mr_trixxter*


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Mantvis is my psn, waitting for some invites!


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

Mantvis said:


> Mantvis is my psn, waitting for some invites!


i'll accept or send invites to/from everyone on this page... would love to get a full grid going... or at least 7-8 cars out... makes for a lot of fun and paint sharing :laugh:


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

anyone who's interested... i just started a room


----------



## aTTenzione (Aug 18, 2009)

i just realized - im trying to sell my racing wheel so if anyones interested pm me. its the g force one that goes for $150 new. its specifically made for gt5. comes with wheel, shifter and pedals. its in mind condition and ive used it twice. just dont have room for it in my new small apartment. $75 obo picked up
http://forums.fourtitude.com/showth...ial-edition*-and-gt-force-driving-wheel-combo


----------



## papasmurf133 (Jun 3, 2011)

aTTenzione said:


> i just realized - im trying to sell my racing wheel so if anyones interested pm me. its the g force one that goes for $150 new. its specifically made for gt5. comes with wheel, shifter and pedals. its in mind condition and ive used it twice. just dont have room for it in my new small apartment. $75 obo picked up
> http://forums.fourtitude.com/showth...ial-edition*-and-gt-force-driving-wheel-combo


Where you located homes


----------



## aTTenzione (Aug 18, 2009)

papasmurf133 said:


> Where you located homes


sorry for late response - central nj

*** side note - i dont know if this is common knowledge or not but..
almost by accident today i figured out a way to "rev match" when downshifting and its made the game a hell of alot funner, especially with traction control off. it makes going into turns sooo much more fun. basically, you never ever let off the gas the entire race. when approaching a turn - use your thumb to hold the break down, as well as the gas. you will still stop very efficiently, but notice youre rev matching and able to come out of the turn alot faster. takes about 20 mins to get used to, especially on turns when you have to come to an almost complete stop, but its awesome.


----------



## papasmurf133 (Jun 3, 2011)

Some cool cars in the online dealership tonight! Got the cash, grab them up


----------



## aTTenzione (Aug 18, 2009)

ok i need serious help in the rally mode. in gt 3 and 4 it was so easy to drift the turns and rallying was definitely my fav part of the game, but in gt5 it seems almost impossible to get the wheels to break loose and drift  ive tried everything and nothing seems to work


----------



## papasmurf133 (Jun 3, 2011)

Turn off traction controls?


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

papasmurf133 said:


> Turn off traction controls?


and make sure skid recovery force is off... you shouldn't be playing with any of that stuff anyways


----------



## aTTenzione (Aug 18, 2009)

trixx said:


> and make sure skid recovery force is off... you shouldn't be playing with any of that stuff anyways


its all off and still i just feel like its much more strict. and does anyone have trouble getting gold in special events cause those are borderline impossible


----------



## papasmurf133 (Jun 3, 2011)

aTTenzione said:


> its all off and still i just feel like its much more strict. and does anyone have trouble getting gold in special events cause those are borderline impossible


I'm having trouble with some seasonal events too


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

FYI there are lots of awesome touring cars for sale in the online dealership this week... just bought the MK1 ABT TT Touring car (the Red Bull sponsered one!) and a R8 LMS Team Playstation. Everyone get your hands on some touring cars... they're all pretty even so if we play online we'll have similary spec'd cars to race with


----------



## aTTenzione (Aug 18, 2009)

trixx said:


> FYI there are lots of awesome touring cars for sale in the online dealership this week... just bought the MK1 ABT TT Touring car (the Red Bull sponsered one!) and a R8 LMS Team Playstation. Everyone get your hands on some touring cars... they're all pretty even so if we play online we'll have similary spec'd cars to race with


oo i need one for the spec a race. i love how the b5 a4 looks


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

tonight.
9:30 EST
my lounge.
have your touring cars ready!


----------



## papasmurf133 (Jun 3, 2011)

trixx said:


> tonight.
> 9:30 EST
> my lounge.
> have your touring cars ready!


Ugh I have a date tonight, and I almost want to stay home to race my new R8 LMS! I didn't get the playstation one though. Liked the clean look of the plain one more


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

papasmurf133 said:


> Ugh I have a date tonight, and I almost want to stay home to race my new R8 LMS! I didn't get the playstation one though. Liked the clean look of the plain one more


lol... good luck on your date... for everyone else... 20 minutes until start time


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

playing online tonight 10pm est my lounge


----------



## papasmurf133 (Jun 3, 2011)

trixx said:


> playing online tonight 10pm est my lounge


Maybe I'll see you on there


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

ill be on tomorrow night around 10et ish.. if any one want to play, i make a room (vortex) that way you will all know..


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

Just to let you guys know ill be on around 7pm central time tonight and the title will be vwvortex guys.. If anyone would like to join and play tonight! Its a rainy/ starting to snow kinda day hear in nebraska so I have nothen else to do tonight.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I went out and bought another ps3 when the last round of snow came through. All I have tho is modern warfare because I sold all the others back. I'll have to see if I have some spare funds hiding somewhere


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

psn same as my ID on the forums. Find me. I'm a decent racer, but I could use a few more cars. Also, I'm not on that often. Work makes me travel


----------



## VforDUBBIN (Aug 27, 2011)

psn: SEVWEN7

add me i play everyday. online every once in a while


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

VforDUBBIN said:


> psn: SEVWEN7
> 
> add me i play everyday. online every once in a while


I'll have to add ya, not on as much as a use to be but that's just because winter is over and I don't/can't stick by the TV as long :laugh:


----------

